# 5/2



## chasing tail (Oct 14, 2015)

Now that the wind has died down I made my way back out to do a little more sight fishing, caught three slot reds and the largest trout I have landed on a fly. All fish were up shallow with mullet schools and they all liked this crab pattern today.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Good job! That trout looks like a chunk.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

What weight rod and leader are you using ?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

good job


----------



## chasing tail (Oct 14, 2015)

8wt 12lb


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice fish!


----------

